
Look, It's Really Hard to Land a Rocket on a Boat, OK? - ghosh
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/elon-musk-spacex-look-really-hard-land-rocket-boat-ok/
======
MichaelCrawford
Surely Elon Musk has the cash to buy an island?

Or lease one?

~~~
detritus
Perhaps, but does he have cash enough to have said island moved to somewhere
off the Florida coastline?

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Maybe he could push it into place with some surplus soviet rocket engines?

